# Filmgesetze - Die goldenen Regeln der Filmindustrie!



## Tokko (31 März 2008)

* Jeder Polizeieinsatz führt mindestens einmal in einen Strip-Club.*​ * Jede US-Telefonnummer beginnt mit 555.*
* Wenn Du durch die Stadt gejagt wirst, ist der beste Ort, sich zu verstecken, eine St. Patricks Day Parade. Unabhängig davon, welchen Tag wir haben oder ob Du zufällig in Nagasaki bist.*
* Betten haben spezielle L-förmige Laken, die bei Frauen bis zur Brust reichen, aber nur bis zur Taille bei Männern.*
* Alle Einkaufstüten enthalten mindestens ein Baguette.*
* Jeder kann ein Flugzeug landen, solange einer im Tower sitzt und die Gebrauchsanweisung vorbetet.*
* Lippenstift verschmiert nie. Auch nicht beim Tauchen.*
* Das Ventilationssystem ist das perfekte Versteck. Auch wenn das ganze Gebäude auf den Kopf gestellt wird, dort sucht Dich niemand, außerdem kannst Du so jeden beliebigen Punkt im Gebäude erreichen.*
* Falls Du nachladen musst, wirst Du Munition parat haben. Selbst wenn Du vorher keine mehr hattest.*
* Du überlebst mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit jeden Krieg. Solange Du niemals ein Foto Deiner Geliebten zuhause herumzeigst.*
* Du musst nicht Deutsch sprechen, um als Deutscher Offizier durchzugehen. Ein entsprechender Akzent reicht völlig.*
* Wenn eine Stadt von einer Katastrophe und/oder Monster bedroht wird, gilt die Hauptsorge des Bürgermeisters den Tourismuseinnahmen oder seiner Ausstellung.*
* Der Eiffelturm kann von jedem Fenster in Paris gesehen werden.*
* Ein Mann wird, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, Schläge, Tritte und Kugeln einstecken, aber zusammenzucken, sobald eine Frau versucht, die Wunden zu versorgen.*
* Ein Schaufenster dient nur dazu, jemanden durchzuwerfen.*
* Um ein Taxi zu bezahlen, greif einfach in die Brieftasche und ziehe einen Schein raus. Es wird der richtige sein.*
* Fortpflanzung ist mit jeder Kreatur im Universum möglich.*
* Küchen haben keine Lichtschalter. Das Licht vom Kühlschrank reicht völlig aus, um alles genauestens zu beleuchten.*
* In einem Spukhaus gehen Frauen unheimlichen Geräuschen immer in der Unterwäsche nach, die möglichst viel zeigt.*
* Computer haben weder Betriebssystem noch gibt's Textverarbeitungsprogramme. Das Display zeigt grundsätzlich 'Enter Password' und nach Eingabe des richtigen gibt's automatisch einen Ausdruck des gewünschten Textes.*
* Mütter kochen ständig Eier, Kaffee und sonstiges, unabhängig davon, ob's irgendwer jemals isst.*
* Der Polizeichef suspendiert ständig seinen besten Mitarbeiter oder gibt ihm noch 48 Stunden, um den Job zu erledigen.*
* Ein Streichholz reicht, um ein Gebäude von der Größe der Stadthalle auszuleuchten. Ein Halogenscheinwerfer jedoch wird die eine alles entscheidende Ecke im Dunkeln lassen.*
* Bauern aus dem Mittelalter haben perfekte Zähne.*
* Obwohl man im 20. Jahrhundert Waffen auf Kilometer exakt ins Ziel lenken kann, wird diese Technologie bis zum 23. Jhd. auf mysteriöse Art und Weise in Vergessenheit geraten.*
* Jeder, der aus einem Alptraum erwacht, wird aufrecht im Bett sitzen, schwitzen und keuchen.*
* Auch wenn die Straße perfekt gerade ist, muss man wild links-rechts lenken.*

* Alle Bomben haben eine Menge Drähte, rote blinkende Lichter und eine Digitalanzeige, die genau zeigt, wie lang's noch dauert.*
* Es gibt immer einen Parkplatz vor dem Gebäude, in welches man gerade rein will.*
* Polizisten lösen Fälle nur, wenn sie suspendiert sind.*
* Wenn Du anfängst, auf der Straße zu tanzen, wird jeder sofort mittanzen und auch die Schritte genau kennen.*
* Jeder Laptop ist stark genug, um außerirdische Kommunikation zu stören oder ihr Verschlüsselungssystem zu knacken.*
* Unabhängig davon, wie zahlenmäßig Dir der Feind im Nahkampf überlegen ist, sie werden schön abwarten und um Dich herumtanzen, um einzeln anzugreifen.*
* Wenn jemand mit einem Kopftreffer zu Boden geht, hat er nie ernsthafte Verletzungen. Es sei denn, es passt ins Drehbuch.*
* Polizisten arbeiten grundsätzlich mit Partnern zusammen, die das genaue Gegenteil von ihnen sind.*
* Wenn sie unter sich sind, sprechen Ausländer grundsätzlich in der Landessprache, auch wenn sie's bestenfalls gerade brechend sprechen.*
* Wenn Du eine Kettensäge brauchst, ist eine da.*
* Jedes Schloss kann kinderleicht mit einer Büroklammer oder einer Scheckkarte geknackt werden. Außer es gehört zu einem brennenden Gebäude und ein Kind ist drinnen eingesperrt.*
* Ein elektrischer Zaun, der stark genug ist um einen Dinosaurier umzuhaun, wird an einem achtjährigen Kind keinen bleibenden Schaden hinterlassen.*
* Nachrichtensendungen enthalten zumindest einen Beitrag, der Dich persönlich betrifft.*
* Weglaufende Frauen stolpern immer und verdrehen sich dabei den Knöchel.*
* Kugeln prallen von Supermann ab, aber er wird sich ducken, wenn die Waffe nach ihm geworfen wird.*
* Die bösen Jungs verlieren immer.*
* Jede Frau, die unverheiratet Sex hatte, stirbt spätestens eine Stunde später.*
* Pferde sind unempfindlich gegen Kugeln, Schwerter, Pfeile und Speere, stolpern aber über ein Büschel Gras im schlechtestmöglichen Moment. (Wenn der Reiter eine Frau war, wird sie sich den Knöchel verdrehen, hatte sie zuvor Sex, war's das).*
* Alle Priester sind aus Irland.*
* Kellnerinnen sind aus Georgia, Kellner aus New York.*
* Darsteller aus Soap Operas sind (leider!) unsterblich.*
* ... es sei denn, sie wollen mehr Geld.*
* Autos passen in Garagen.*
* Gottes Stimme ist ein tiefer Bass, mit einem wohlklingenden Echo.*
* Nach einem Telefonat verabschiedet man sich nicht, sondern legt sofort auf.*
* Ein Fernseher wird sofort nach der interessanten Information abgeschaltet, selbst, wenn der Sprecher noch zum selben Thema weiterzusprechen scheint.*
* Wird ein Lied angestimmt, ist irgendwo außerhalb des Bildes zufällig ein 60-köpfiges Orchester anwesend.*
* Bei einem gemeinsam gesungenen Lied singen die Hauptdarsteller fürchterlich verkehrt, wenn nicht sogar zeitversetzt zum eigendlichen Rhythmus.*
* Jede alte Hütte hat soviel PS unter der Haube, daß die Antriebsräder mindestens zehn Sekunden durchdrehen.*
* Reifen quietschen auf JEDEM Untergrund, Fahrzeuge explodieren grundsätzlich bei jeder Kollision, außer bei Kollisionen mit Mülleimern, Melonenständen und Kartons.*
* Harley Davidsons können meterweit und -hoch springen und auf dem Hinterrad fahren.*
* Sobald im Fernsehen Nachrichten über dich kommen, schaltest du nach wenigen Sekunden den Fernseher aus!*
* Auf Raumschiffen gibt es keine Toiletten.*


----------

